# NC State BBQ Camp - May 15-16, 2015 - Raleigh, NC



## ncsu pitmaster (Feb 21, 2015)

North Carolina's Premier BBQ Camp...

Go to www.NCMPA.com for more details


----------



## boykjo (Feb 22, 2015)

First off welcome to SMF NCSU Pitmaster and were glad to have you aboard...Can you swing over to roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and don't forget to fill out your location in your profile........








Thanks and happy smoking

Joe

Looks like a good opportunity to learn about NC BBQ. Ive heard good things about the pit in Raleigh. Might have to stop in and give it a try..........


----------



## alelover (Mar 14, 2015)

That's the same weekend as the NC Smokers Gathering. Lots a Q going on that weekend.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like we'll be having our own BBQ camp....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Got some more work done on the smoker.....ready to build the racks, paint and throw some smoke to it.......


----------



## ncsu pitmaster (Mar 25, 2015)

Anybody planning to attend this event?


----------



## boykjo (Mar 25, 2015)

Sounds like fun. Would like to meet some locals and talk BBQ and sausage but unfortunately its at the same time as our SMF 3 day NC BBQ gathering/event in concord NC. Would like to meet up with ya'll maybe next year though..

Good luck and happy smoking

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ng-april-27th-29th-now-with-more-pictures/160

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-26th-27th-and-28th-2013-now-with-lots-of-pix

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157377/3rd-annual-north-carolina-smokers-gathering-with-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109570/boykjos-reverse-flow-build-03-21-2015-update

Joe


----------

